# needing to refresh each time i post..........



## bob1961 (Aug 13, 2010)

to a thread or a pm to be able to see what i just wrote....anybody else having this trouble, does it even after i reboot my CPU.............bob

....


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 13, 2010)

Now I  haven't had that problem when postingto threads and by looking at how many post I have I should have had a problemif there is one. You might want to check your spyware and mylware on your computer tho. I have heard of some problem there in the beginning of the change over.


----------



## abigail4476 (Aug 13, 2010)

I haven't had that problem, BUT some of my posts have a weird "A" symbol showing up in them--at least temporarily.  Once I refresh a couple of times, it disappears.  

I suggest reporting it to "[email protected]"  --that's what I did.


----------

